
Ethereum Classic - jarsin
https://ethereumclassic.github.io/
======
compil3r
I really wonder how far this project will go.

~~~
jarsin
It just got listed on poloniex and bitfinex is now going to add it. 20k BTC
volume on polo in less than 24 hours.

Interesting times ahead..

~~~
HairyGing3r
Bitfinex etc

10% discount on all trade margin fees for a full month be welcome to use the
referral code on Bitfinex: hb0LQuIB0H

[https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1563537.0](https://bitcointalk.org/index.php?topic=1563537.0)

